# Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box - A Worthy game - Review



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2009)

After getting many positive replies from many of the members here, i decided to buy the game and was even worried that whether the game works well in my PC, atleast at low settings. But frankly say,it just live upto my expectations.

I installed the game and click the exe to launch the game. As a wonder it automatically detects the settings to Medium at a resolution of 1024x768. I was happy to see that such a new game running on my PC, that too at Medium settings. Thanks EA for making the game to play on such low-end PC. And when it comes to graphics, i was amazed to see that city, which just took me away. It run w/o any hiccups and the textures were excellent. I was completely immersed with the city and even thought of mailing R* to take the city to their next GTA installment...
The crashes really made me crazy, and sometimes getting involved with the game, i even blaming the computer opponents too.. Now thats what called as involving in the game..

The major aspect of every game, the gameplay. The game starts immediately after the intro movies finishes. When i first drive my car to Auto Repair station and in my way back, i see a race is on the way and pressed the A+Z to start the race. The race is mind-blowing with superb car handling,and car details too. All the races were challenging. The thing i wonder about the game is, whether is there any previious installment of the game were released for PC. I havent yet heard about such game for PC. 

The next addictive part here is the bikes. The bike details were sculpted well and i prefer to ride bikes more than riding a car. Riding a bike in the roads of such awesome city is a pleasure. The races were also amazing and even better than any bike racing title. 

The sound tracks were simply awesome. The intro movie itself a nice thing to mention about. Nowadays i'll completely get out of NFS Series, by giving a try on such destruction derby kinda games, like FOUC, now BOPU. Far the most, the license thing which decided by the amount of titles win by the racer is a new innovation by the developers. There is no good way other than giving a license and upgrade it according to the performance of the racer. Getting real, right? 

The controls were been configurable by pressing 'Esc' and after that,press F2 twice to enter the settings. I was just configure both keyboard and Controller so that i can play with whatever i feel comfortable at the time.(There is no negative part in the game)

Final verdict, game is awesome, cool in graphics, and it doesnt require a high end PC to play it. So grab it and give it a try. Worth for the price.
Must try game for all gamers, irrespective of the genre of the game they play.. 

The overall score is 10/10.

Now some additional details were Minimum Requirement to play it, as published by Publishers

Pentium 4 2.8GHz
A 6600Series 128MB/X1300 series 128MB
1GB RAM
4GB HDD Space
Windows XP SP2/Vista

This is the PC in which i played the game

Pentium 4 3.7GHz
2GB RAM
7600GT
320GB WD
Windows XP SP3

EDITED : To change the score 10/10 instead of 9/10 as the only -ve part, the irritating controls were been easily configured in the way i mentioned in the review.
To add screenies

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/72/burnoutparadise20090308.th.png

A Unique Jump..

Guys, unable to upload the remainig pics.. it show an "No files to upload" error..


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 7, 2009)

i played the game and i liked it too...its really an adrenaline pumping game !!


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 7, 2009)

Good review

But, A for acceleration & Z for brake & reverse, & <- and -> arrow keys, can't we change these controls??


----------



## unni (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the review. How much did you pay for the game?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2009)

I pay 1299 rs for this awesome game.still its pricey huh..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 8, 2009)

46% completed till now. license A


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2009)

configured d controller. now it rocks more. overall score updated to 10/10  Just now upgraded 2 license D.


----------



## unni (Mar 8, 2009)

1299!!! I was hoping it will be priced like GTA4.


----------



## fabler (Mar 9, 2009)

nice review.. thanks for the review..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2009)

unni said:


> 1299!!! I was hoping it will be priced like GTA4.


 
Normally they reduce the prices after a month of game release. May be it'll reduced to 899 after a month, if its sales goes on top.
Offtopic : Guys, i was just wondered to see that GTA IV is on sale for just 499 , whereas the GTA San Andreas priced at a whooping 999. WTF!! How does they priced it in such a conflicting manner.. 
GTA Vice City -> 499
GTA 3 -> 299
Who'll buy such a old game for such high prices.. Either the retailer or the distributor? Who is lame?



fabler said:


> nice review.. thanks for the review..



Did u got the game..?


----------



## fabler (Mar 9, 2009)

> Did u got the game..?



Nope I don't have that game..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ So what. Go get the game...


----------



## fabler (Mar 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ So what. Go get the game...



he.e.e. brother my lappy is outdated.. It has GMA 900 Gfx..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2009)

^^
Sorry for the asking you to get the game


----------



## fabler (Mar 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> Sorry for the asking you to get the game



Its okay...


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 9, 2009)

hmm.... my log momo wheel wont work...crappy cntrl mapping....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2009)

@m-jeri
Just configure it as u like.Its very easy to configure..Control mapping is simple as any game.. Man its an awesome game if u have a racing wheel, in addition...'


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2009)

Guys added screenies... Sorry i was juz able to add only one screenies.... And when i try to upload the rest it shows an "No files to upload" error. All the pics were of bmp format


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 10, 2009)

Gamespot gives it a commendable 9.0 rating as well.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 10, 2009)

> configured d controller. now it rocks more. overall score updated to 10/10  Just now upgraded 2 license D.


 WTF? you wrote the review just after playing only a that little. I think you are suppose to play the game a lot more before writing a review.


----------



## devnavavyakruti (Mar 11, 2009)

This is my fav game


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> WTF? you wrote the review just after playing only a that little. I think you are suppose to play the game a lot more before writing a review.


 
Dude , i already upgraded to license B, but Unfortunately my system went dead a week before. And the save games were no longer there. So left with no choice i play the game from the beginning. And FYI, i mostly explore the city rather than simply playing races again and again. I hope thats whats the game is designed for and such a big city is. So simply explore and play race when you feel bored of exploring ...



devnavavyakruti said:


> This is my fav game


 
That mean you've already played it in the console...?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2009)

Will try it out.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ 
Must try one


----------



## Indyan (Mar 13, 2009)

guys what are your Burnout paradise online id's? mine is citsym.


----------



## Indyan (Mar 13, 2009)

guys what are your Burnout paradise online id's? mine is citsym.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

Online ID...?????


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 13, 2009)

I really liked the game...but the A+Z combo is little not done for me....somewhat it looks like NFS:Most Wanted to me...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> I really liked the game...but the A+Z combo is little not done for me....somewhat it looks like NFS:Most Wanted to me...


Actually the controls were easily configurable, so no problem with that too..

And yes, its like NFS : MW, which means i like it most as i like Most Wanted...


----------



## Indyan (Mar 13, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Online ID...?????



if you have internet you can register online and take part in online play, track your friends progress etc.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 14, 2009)

I think it's kinda boring. No storyline, no cops. Just a "racing" game.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I think it's kinda boring. No storyline, no cops. Just a "racing" game. The races are all same. I don't think it's 10/10, I think it should be 8.5/10


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2009)

@nvidiageek

 Expecting stroylines in this kinda games is complete lameness. What it has it pure fun of racing and enjoy the visuals too. The main thing you gotta consider in racing genre is its gameplay, car details and the world. If these three rocks, then the game sure got a place. After then, the story is the final thing you gotta think about when you feel bored after playing the game for two three times.

With a perfect gameplay and stunning car/world detail the game looks awesome for me and so i gave it 10/10. This is purely from my mind and doesnt meant to hurt anyone.


----------



## axxo (Mar 17, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @nvidiageek
> 
> Expecting stroylines in this kinda games is complete lameness. What it has it pure fun of racing and enjoy the visuals too. The main thing you gotta consider in racing genre is its gameplay, car details and the world. If these three rocks, then the game sure got a place. After then, the story is the final thing you gotta think about when you feel bored after playing the game for two three times.
> 
> With a perfect gameplay and stunning car/world detail the game looks awesome for me and so i gave it 10/10. This is purely from my mind and doesnt meant to hurt anyone.



does it has cockpit view?? If no then this is just another game that needs to be dumped afterall we are not kid to play games in thirdperson view.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 17, 2009)

Guys, how do u exit from the game. I couldn't find any exit option in game menu.
I'm using Alt+F4. Will it save my progress?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2009)

axxo said:


> does it has cockpit view?? If no then this is just another game that needs to be dumped afterall we are not kid to play games in thirdperson view.


 
Yes, it is. But who wants to play it in cockpit when they dont have any racing wheel to enjoy it to the fullest.



rhitwick said:


> Guys, how do u exit from the game. I couldn't find any exit option in game menu.
> I'm using Alt+F4. Will it save my progress?


 
Press Esc and press F2 twice. Then you see the normal options window, from where you may exit from the game. What r u doing now is not a good one and ofcourse it will save the game progress.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 20, 2009)

Yesterday i got this month Digit magazine, after a long fight with the digit help desk regarding my subscription. 

I installed the Game demo which was in the disc, It is 30 minute trial version. I was playing with the default controls for almost 10 minutes last night, i donno where to configure the controls. Can anyone tell me how to configure the controls.

When i press Esc i can find only options as Buy the Game, Enter the Serial Key and one more option.

Regarding the original game, how many discs does the game contain, has the price decreased or still 1299INR. Willing to buy after playing the demo for some more time.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Yesterday i got this month Digit magazine, after a long fight with the digit help desk regarding my subscription. 

I installed the Game demo which was in the disc, It is 30 minute trial version. I was playing with the default controls for almost 10 minutes last night, i donno where to configure the controls. Can anyone tell me how to configure the controls.

When i press Esc i can find only options as Buy the Game, Enter the Serial Key and one more option.

Regarding the original game, how many discs does the game contain, has the price decreased or still 1299INR. Willing to buy after playing the demo for some more time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2009)

@channabasanna
If you read the whole review then you wont ask that question. Anyway here you go, Press Esc and Press F2 twice(or until the settings window opens...), thats it.

And regarding price, it will be reduced to 999 from 1299...
Buy the game and give it a try...Its worth for the money you spend...


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 20, 2009)

@rajkumar_pb
I did try by pressing F2 few times, after pressing Esc key. So could not find it though, or is it any limitation in the trial version.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@rajkumar_pb
I did try by pressing F2 few times, after pressing Esc key. So could not find it though, or is it any limitation in the trial version.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2009)

^^May be. coz i had no trouble getting the settings menu. lets see if others came up with the same issue or not.


----------

